# Which tablet for Android build ? Purchasing today



## mendopell (May 28, 2015)

*Nexus 7 tablet to a PPI DSP-88R*

Just wondering if I am missing anything ? I know I will need a USB OTG Y cable, and a USB to Toslink optical converter ( need suggestions, as the Berringher doesn't pass hi rez ), and I hope that is all ???

Will I need a separate DAC, or does the PPI have a DAC built into it ?

Thanks


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

The Nexus 7 2013 can be had for cheap on CL. I found one for about $90 the other day, with 32 gb memory. With Timur's kernel, it's pretty solid.

Eric


----------

